# Deworming lambs



## animalcrazy (Apr 23, 2012)

The breeder that I got my lambs from told me to deworm them with Panicure horse dewormer because it has the active ingredient fenbendazole. I went to the feed store and they didn't have this brand. I found another brand, Safe-Guard, that has the same active ingredient in it. Is it alright to use this? Also, how much should I give them because I read on another website that with goats and sheep, you 3x the normal dosage when using safe-guard?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, Safe-Guard is safe to use. You can use either the paste (for horses) or the drench (for cows and goats). The goat dose is .6 ml/25 lbs, but we usually at least double the dose. The drug is it is very hard to overdose. 

We try not to use Safe-Guard too frequently here as there is a growing parasite resistance to it.

2 other drugs we use are Valbazen (albendazole) 11.36%. This is labeled for sheep, cows, and goats. The sheep dose is .75 ml/25 lbs. I usually up it to 1 ml/25 lbs. And the other is Ivermectin (.08 %). This one is labeled for sheep with a dose of 3 ml/26 lbs.

You don't want to use only one drug all the time. You should rotate deworming products so as not to build up a resistance.


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Be very careful with the valbazen as well. It's not to be used on pregnant ewes.


----------



## animalcrazy (Apr 27, 2012)

To get the correct dose of Safe-Guard, can I just set the white dosage ring on the tube at twice the body weight of the lamb?


----------

